# Remember that pile of Fall Leaves you played in as a child?



## Leeana (Oct 16, 2008)

Remember when you were a kid, your parents would rake up the leaves in the fall and make a HUGE pile and you would run and jump in them.....raked up the leaves in the paddock...came inside to grab a bite for lunch...went back outside to bag them up and this little angel had undone all my work..but she gave me some cute pictures so i forgive her




. Found her like this and happened to have cameria on hand...

STS Steel'N The Spotlight - AKA "Ally" ...or allycakes...or babycakes...she is real tiny, she wont see 32"..

She is just really hairy everywhere...i promise there is a nice filly under all that though

























Kids :arg!

BTW - She had her mouth open in the last two pics


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2008)

Very, very cute!!! (she's beautiful!!!)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 16, 2008)

She is so darn cute. Next year her and Rumour will have to go in a best match pair class.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 16, 2008)

Too Cute!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the fall





Cute filly!!



:wub


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 16, 2008)

Those are great pictures! Cute little girl too.


----------



## graceview (Oct 16, 2008)

Very Cute. You came back out at the right time.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 16, 2008)

> Irish Hills Farm She is so darn cute. Next year her and Rumour will have to go in a best match pair class.


Very cute, i agree....they could pass as twins.

She is a cute little booger, i must say so myself



. She tries to hard to be cute sometimes


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwdorable!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 16, 2008)

Leanna that is just way precious. What a doll!


----------



## lilstars (Oct 17, 2008)

those are awesome pics how cool!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for my morning chuckle.


----------



## Shari (Oct 17, 2008)

That is too cute!!


----------



## twister (Oct 17, 2008)

awww Leanna that is sooo cute



She is a pretty little girl.

Yvonne


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 17, 2008)

Awwwww, how cute is that


----------



## New_Image (Oct 17, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Oct 17, 2008)

Aw





you should send the first one into Equusite


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cute pictures.


----------



## ponypassion (Oct 30, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Remember when you were a kid, your parents would rake up the leaves in the fall and make a HUGE pile and you would run and jump in them.....raked up the leaves in the paddock...came inside to grab a bite for lunch...went back outside to bag them up and this little angel had undone all my work..but she gave me some cute pictures so i forgive her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2008)

way to freaking cute



what perfect shots lol


----------



## maplegum (Oct 30, 2008)

I love her big yawn and stretch. Very sweet, must have been warm and comfortable in the pile of leaves


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 3, 2008)

Cute!!


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 6, 2008)

*



AWW



love her and shes absolutley gorgeous even in her winter woolies*


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Nov 6, 2008)

awww, how cute. ♥ I took rain to a leaf pile and asked him to lay down but all he wanted to do was eat the leaves.


----------



## jrae (Nov 6, 2008)

awww what great photos!


----------



## hairicane (Nov 7, 2008)

Aw she had such a good nap in those leaves! Very ,very cute pix u got!!!


----------



## shelly (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG......She is just toooo darn cute!!!!!



:wub


----------

